# خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية



## pola (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*بولا .. ابتكر مفاعلا لتحويل المخلفات لطاقة كهربية*​ 


للدخول الى صفحة الموضوع بالجريدة

حيث نشر الخبر فى جريدة الجمهورية الصادرة 

يوم الاثنين الموافق 13/11/2006

اضغط هنـــــــــــــــــا


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*طبعا سعدتك مبسوط علشان على اسمك *

*هو خبر حلو *


----------



## pola (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه

اية يا ميرنا

انتى مش عارفة ان المخترع دة يبقى انا

انا اللى اسمى بولا ميشيل

صاحب الاختراع


----------



## Michael (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك عليك يا مان


----------



## kohana (16 نوفمبر 2006)

برافو عليك انك مخترع وكمان مصر ى كويس جدا


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك


----------



## pola (20 نوفمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> مبروك عليك يا مان


 

اللة يبارك فيك يا مايكل

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## pola (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ليكم يا جماعة

على التهانى اية


----------



## mnga (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك ربنا يباركك انت و كل ولادة و يعطيكم نعمة و فهم و ينور لكم
بركة الانبا بولا و الانبا انطونيوس و جميع القديسين معاك و معانا كلنا


----------



## pola (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الاهداء الرقيق


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*ارجو ان تشرح لنا يا عزيزى اختراعك 
نحب نعرف ازالى نقدر نفيد نفسنا وكنيستنا وبلدنا بالأختراع ده 


والف مبروك عليك وعلى الكنيسة وعلى مصر*


----------



## alsad al3aly (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبروك يابولا 

الواحد بيفرح لما بيسمع عن مخترعين مصريين.

اجمل التهاني القلبية وللامام دائما.


----------



## huda (30 نوفمبر 2006)

غريبه اول مره اعرف انو فيكم حد يفكر الف مبروك


----------



## Scofield (1 ديسمبر 2006)

huda قال:


> غريبه اول مره اعرف انو فيكم حد يفكر الف مبروك




ههههههههههههههه
أمال النعيم اللى انتى فيه ده من مين من المسلمين
كمبيوتر
طائرات سيارات
كل الأشياء والادوات الطبية و الكهربائية و الالكترونية و حتى المصابيح وغيره طبعا
كل ده أخترعه يهود و مسيحين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*بجد أنت يا بولا أنت ...

مش عارفة أقول أية ... 

الف الف مبروك ...

خبر راااااااااااااااااائع جدآ ...

برافو عليك بأمانة ...

الرب معك و يباركك ...
*


----------



## pola (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *بجد أنت يا بولا أنت ...*
> 
> *مش عارفة أقول أية ... *
> 
> ...


 

شكرا ليكى يا فراشة على ذوقك الجميل دة

و ربنا يبارك فيكى


----------



## pola (11 ديسمبر 2006)

alsad al3aly قال:


> الف مبروك يابولا
> 
> الواحد بيفرح لما بيسمع عن مخترعين مصريين.
> 
> اجمل التهاني القلبية وللامام دائما.


 

اللة يبارك فيك

و شكرا على المجاملة


----------



## christ my lord (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد انا فرحت جداا لما قرات الخبر فى الجريدة ايوة كدة لازم اولاد المسيح يكونوا عباقرة وربنا يباركك يا بولا وتكون عالم كبير وتفيد المجتمع بعلمك بس اهم حاجة خليك متمسك بالمسيح جداا وانت هتكون فى نجاح على طول


----------



## meraaa (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مبروووووووووك يابولا يارافع راسنا كلنا 
وعلى فكرة انا قريت فى الخبر ان عندك 25 فكرة تانى بجد ياريت تحاول تنفذ فكرة الروبوت اللى يشيل الالغام ده بجد هيبقه اختراع رااااااااااااائع بس يارب يستخدموه فعلا والف مليووووووون مبروووووووك
ربنا معاك


----------



## pola (24 ديسمبر 2006)

يوساب قال:


> بجد انا فرحت جداا لما قرات الخبر فى الجريدة ايوة كدة لازم اولاد المسيح يكونوا عباقرة وربنا يباركك يا بولا وتكون عالم كبير وتفيد المجتمع بعلمك بس اهم حاجة خليك متمسك بالمسيح جداا وانت هتكون فى نجاح على طول


 

شكرا ليك يا يوساب على الكلام الجميل دة

طبعا انا بفتخر دايما انى مسيحى

و ربنا يثبتنا دايما على الايمان السليم حتى اخر نفس


----------



## pola (24 ديسمبر 2006)

meraaa قال:


> الف مبروووووووووك يابولا يارافع راسنا كلنا
> وعلى فكرة انا قريت فى الخبر ان عندك 25 فكرة تانى بجد ياريت تحاول تنفذ فكرة الروبوت اللى يشيل الالغام ده بجد هيبقه اختراع رااااااااااااائع بس يارب يستخدموه فعلا والف مليووووووون مبروووووووك
> ربنا معاك


 

اللة يبارك فيكى يا ميرا

متشكر ليكى كتير على ردك الجميل

فكرة روبت استخراج الالغام محتاجة منى شغل كبير جداااااااا و ربنا يسهل

لانى لازم الجا الى الاجهزة الامنية لتجربة الاختراع و خطوة خطوة معاهم

ربنا معانا


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مبروك يا مان
ايو هو دا الكلام​


----------



## minaphone2 (1 يناير 2007)

الف الف مبروك بجد انا فرحان جداً ان في حد مخترع لسه في مصر


----------



## lopa (6 يناير 2007)

اسال ماذ اعطيك----------------------   2أى7:1

                                               أعطنى يارب بالباء000بركة                 


                                               أعطنى يارب بالواو000وفاء  


                                               أعطنى يارب باللام000لطفا


                                                 أعطنى يارب بالالف000أملا          ب-و-ل-ا---بولا


----------



## lovebjw (21 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك يا بولا ودايما الهك يعطيك النجاح كدة


----------



## K A T Y (21 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك يا بولا المسيح معاك
ويقف جنبك ودا شرف لينا انك في مصر ومسيحي كمان


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (12 فبراير 2007)

بالتوفيق


----------



## jim_halim (12 فبراير 2007)

الف الف مبروك يا بولا ... 

و ربنا معاك دايماً و يعطيك النجاح ... 

و منتظرين منك المزيد يا بطل ..


----------



## faron525 (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## Elec.ENG/ESLAM (22 فبراير 2007)

_*ايوه يا عم  العالم      ماشيه   معاك   حلاوه       بس  خبر  حلو  


لكن ع فتره تحويل   المخلفات الى طاقه  كهربيه   موجوده       من  زمان   ويطلق  عليها    عمليه    ال  


biomas​*_


----------



## Elec.ENG/ESLAM (22 فبراير 2007)

_*biomass  



معلش  هى دبل      اس    *_​


----------



## C@NDY (24 فبراير 2007)

ايه الدليل ان انتا هوا المخترع يا بتاع الغسالات؟:dntknw: 
مش يمكن سارق الخبر وال يعني انتا اهو :dntknw:  ياللا شهره ببلاش:smil13: 
اصلكم متعودين عالحركات القرعه دي:t33: 

بس بجد يعني لو انتا المخترع برافو  بس ياريت كنت تخترع حاجه عليها القيمه:dntknw: 
غسااااااله!!! دا لو انا واللهي اتكسف اقول:beee: 

عالعموم ميرسي عالنقل:smil12:


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

pola قال:


> *بولا .. ابتكر مفاعلا لتحويل المخلفات لطاقة كهربية*​
> 
> 
> للدخول الى صفحة الموضوع بالجريدة
> ...


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

C@NDY قال:


> ايه الدليل ان انتا هوا المخترع يا بتاع الغسالات؟:dntknw:
> مش يمكن سارق الخبر وال يعني انتا اهو :dntknw:  ياللا شهره ببلاش:smil13:
> اصلكم متعودين عالحركات القرعه دي:t33:
> 
> ...



ياستى ايه قلة الذوق ديه متورينا انتى عملتى ايه اكيد اخترعتى بسله او كرنب اسف على سوء ادبى لكنها مستفزه


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2007)

*عقبال جايزه نوبل ان شاء الله *​


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

اهلا بيتر صلى من اجلى


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2007)

C@NDY قال:


> ايه الدليل ان انتا هوا المخترع يا بتاع الغسالات؟:dntknw:
> مش يمكن سارق الخبر وال يعني انتا اهو :dntknw: ياللا شهره ببلاش:smil13:
> اصلكم متعودين عالحركات القرعه دي:t33:
> 
> ...


 
*مطرود لقله الادب ( مطلوب منه ايه ) غير قله 0000*​


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

بيتر انته قريت تعليقى


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2007)

محب للمسيح قال:


> اهلا بيتر صلى من اجلى


 
*اهلا بيك وربنا يباركنا *

*ولا تنساق وراء الاستفزازات *
​


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2007)

محب للمسيح قال:


> بيتر انته قريت تعليقى


 
*نعم قراته *

*بدل مبيقوله كلمه تشجيع بيحاولوا يهبطوا ( زى ما كانوا عاملين مع د / مجدى يعقوب )*


----------



## man4truth (23 مارس 2007)

*alf million mabrook & the god increase coptics like u​*


----------



## iam2serve (27 مارس 2007)

مبروك


----------



## abn yso3 (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

*بصراحه يا بولا ازدت بك انبهارا منتظر منك الجديد
ولك جزيل الشكر 
والرب يكون معاك*​


----------



## تونى تون (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

*ربنا يسعدك يا بولاا
كان الله مع يوسف فسر رجل ناجح​*​


----------



## sharp arrow (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

تقول بعض التعليقات أن الفكره قديمه  !!  OK   لكن التطبيق عملي  وهذا هو الفرق بين العلم والتكنولوجيا  العلم يقدم الافكار والنظريات  والتكنولوجيا تقدم التطبيقات  لهذه الافكار العلميه  ،  فاذا كان الابن  بولا  قدم  جهازا  - وصفته الجريده أنه مفاعل -  يستطيع أن يخلصنا من السحابة السوداء  "  بتاعة عفش الارز اياها  "  فلا أقل من أن نحييه  ونشجعه  بعيدا عن الطائفيه  لأن الله منح الناس جميعا نعمة العقل  ،  لكن الفارق بين عقل وعقل انما يكمن في الحرية  ،  نعم الحرية .  هناك من يوظف  العقل في انتاج ماهو نافع للجنس البشري ،  فيعمل ليله ونهاره  من أجل هذا الهدف الجليل النافع للناس جميعا  بغير  ممارسة تمييز بين البشر علي أساس  اللون أو الجنس  أو العرق  أو الدين أو العقيده  ،  يعني المنفعة لك الناس  ،  وهناك من يفكر في قتل أخيه الانسان   بالسيف  الذي يتخذه البعض شعارا له  أو بتفجير نفسه  بحزام ناسف  أو بتفجير سياره مفخخه  المهم قتل أكبر عدد من  أخوته في الانسانيه  مبررا هذا الفعل  بالجهاد  ... وكليهما  الذي يفكر في نفع الناس  والذي يفكر في  ضرر الناس له الحرية في الفعل لكن شتان مابين حرية نافعة وأخري  ضاره .  تحياتي  للانسان  بولا ميشيل ولكل انسان يقدم  ماينفع الناس . مع تحياتي لجميعكم :66:


----------



## newman_with_jesus (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

الاخ العزيز 
سلام المسيح معك 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## abrammax (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

* برافو عليك بجد السيد المسيحيرعاك ويوفقك*


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

مبروك عليك


----------



## gigi angel (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالف مبروك


----------



## blackrock (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

مبروك يا بوب


----------



## Coptic Princess (28 سبتمبر 2007)

[quote=C@NDY;217799]ايه الدليل ان انتا هوا المخترع يا بتاع الغسالات؟ 
مش يمكن سارق الخبر وال يعني انتا اهو ياللا شهره ببلاش 
اصلكم متعودين عالحركات القرعه دي ​ 
بس بجد يعني لو انتا المخترع برافو بس ياريت كنت تخترع حاجه عليها القيمه 
غسااااااله!!! دا لو انا واللهي اتكسف اقول ​ 
عالعموم ميرسي عالنقل[/quote]​ 

*ومالك مفروسه وبتاكلي في نفسك كده ليه ??????????????:boxing::boxing: :t33: :t33:*​ 
*:new6::new6:طيب حاسبي علي نفسك لحسن يطقلك عرق*​ 
*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك يا بولا الف مليون مبروك والرب يسوع يستخدمك دايما لمجد اسمه (كان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجل ناجحا) :new8::new5::new8::new5::new8::new5::new8:*​


----------



## املا (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

اوه اسم الله 

الله يحرسك


----------



## ipraheem makram (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

يارب يزيدك فهم كمان وكمان وترفع اسم المسحيين كمان وكمان
:yahoo:


----------



## kemo_hacker (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

قشطة يامعلم

خليت لينا هيبة فى البلد دى

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

كان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا 
مليون مبروك لمسيحين مصر والعالم كله مش ليك لوحدك يا بولا 
مازال المسيحيين لهم الريادة فى العلم والأدب والأخلاق 
وده اللى مخلى كل انسان قليل الحيلة او متخلف التفكير ومسلوب الأرادة بيحقد ويحاول يكسر و يهدم كل شئ حلو فى حياتنا افتكروا مجدى يعقوب اللى طردوه من الجامعة ومع ذلك هو اللى بييجى ويعمل عمليات مجانية 
ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس فينا جميعا 
على فكرة الجامعات المصرية فيها نماذج مثل بولا كتير لكن للأسف التخلف والأضطهاد وقلة الأمكانيات مخلياهم مغمورين وبرضه فى بعض الأخوة المسلمين بيفهموا ودماغهم شغالة



لو تعبان روح للدكتور فلان النصرانى 
لو عندك مشروع وعاوزه ينجح خلى المدير فلان النصرانى
 لو عندك ارض وعاوز تبنيها روح للمهندس فلان هيعملك تصميم تحفة واساسات بضمير تعيش 200سنة بس على فكرة هو نصرانى​المجموعة الأخيرة دى لكل من ينسى نفسه ويحس اننا مش بنفهم او انه احسن مننا 
مليون مبروك يا بولا ودائما للأمام فى حياتك الشخصية والعلمية والروحية


----------



## مدحت الشريف (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

:new2*:بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم الحب حب اللة ورسولة*


----------



## assyrian girl (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

wowowo what a good news? lol
thx alot pola
god bless you


----------



## karter (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خبر هام فى جريدة الجمهورية*

الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن اخاف


----------



## star_abram (9 أغسطس 2008)

براااااااااااافو عليك يا بولا بجد انا حسيت بفخر وانا بقرا الخبر دا ... وماكنتش مصدق في الاول 
ربنا معاك ويوفقك والي الامام وياريت تكون دي بداية انطلاقك كمبتكر مش اخر اهدافك


----------



## ابنه الملك (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فيرى اعمالهم الحسنه فيمجدو اباكم الذى فى السموات
برافو ربنا يباركك ويوفقك


----------



## SALVATION (13 نوفمبر 2008)

_ربنا يكلم كل عمل
نشكر يسوع من اجلك​_


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## veronika (29 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك يا بولا 
و يارب دايما نسمع عن اخترعاتك الجامده دي دايما
و من نجاح لنجاح دايما​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 يوليو 2009)

*مبروك يابولا 

اله السماء يعطيكم نجاح ونحن اولاده نقوم ونبنى​*


----------



## Michael_1987 (29 يوليو 2009)

خير


----------



## Michael_1987 (29 يوليو 2009)

مهم


----------

